# This should be fun.



## justinhcase (Mar 16, 2022)

Thank you for registering for "Group 11 Technologies Presents: Company Update and Next Steps".


Group 11 Technologies Initial Tests Show Encouraging Gold Extraction Results with Environmentally Friendly Solution.

Group 11 Technologies discuss the results of the positive Phase 1 metallurgical tests released by Group 11 and next steps in the Company's plans to advance the potential to extract gold and other metals with in-situ recovery technology.

About Group 11 Technologies Inc.
Group 11 Technologies Inc. is led by a group of technical pioneers and experts in the development and application of in-situ recovery ("ISR") with significant experience operating in the United States. Group 11's goal is to combine ISR, a non-invasive extraction technology, with an environmentally friendly water-based chemistry to recover gold and other metals, providing an alternative development path to conventional open pit and underground mineral extraction. The combination of in-situ recovery extraction (ISR) technology and environmentally friendly water based chemistry to recover gold and other metals provides a promising alternate solution to conventional open pit and underground mineral extraction. The goal of advancing sustainable extraction considers growing concerns surrounding water use and discharge, carbon footprint, energy consumption, community stakeholders and workplace safety while addressing a growing global need for metals in our daily lives.


Please send your questions, comments and feedback to: [email protected]


How To Join The Webinar


Thu, Mar 17, 2022 3:00 PM - 4:00 PM GMT


Add to Calendar: Outlook® Calendar | Google Calendar™ | iCal®


*1. Click the link to join the webinar at the specified time and date:*




Join Webinar​


----------



## kurtak (Mar 17, 2022)

LOL --- Shore (pun intended) sounds like another Eco-Goldex (& Shore) kind of thing

&/or the extraction of gold from sea water/well water or turning lead to gold LOL

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Mar 17, 2022)

Group 11 Technologies | Environmentally Friendly Mineral Extraction


Group 11 Technologies Inc. (‘Group 11’) is committed to the development and application of environmentally and socially responsible mineral extraction




gr11tech.com





looks like they are mining money - not metal

Kurt


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 17, 2022)

Well, all kind of gold extraction is at some level ISR. 
Unless you exctract the ore and process elsewhere or plain sell it. And most of our hydrometallurgical processes are water based as in "Hydro".

I find this post confusing and just a series of statements without much substance.

Since Justin did not add any more information, I have no idea what his intent is. Something he support or just something to keep us awake and laugh at.....


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 17, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Well, all kind of gold extraction is at some level ISR.
> Unless you exctract the ore and process elsewhere or plain sell it. And most of our hydrometallurgical processes are water based as in "Hydro".
> 
> I find this post confusing and just a series of statements without much substance.
> ...


I put all the information I have up in the post.
This company sends me press releases most weeks, but so far has never explained their chemistry.
I will try and log into the discussion and is if I can get any straight answers and not the "proprietary process" most snake oil salesmen will try and pedal.
I just thought it would amuse some with its word salad, it did me.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 17, 2022)

Aah, but in my end it was just word salad, saying a lot without saying anything useful.
And since there were no comment from you, I just became a tad confused.


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 18, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Aah, but in my end it was just word salad, saying a lot without saying anything useful.
> And since there were no comment from you, I just became a tad confused.


Don't worry, I spent a good amount of my time in one state of confusion or another.
Not sure a half hairless ape has a chance of being anything else if they are honest with themself.
Win bar was a bust, the system did not seem to recognise my Scarlett 3rd Gen audio interface for some strange reason.
Maybe better luck next time.


----------

